#ubuntu-fridge 2007-07-09
<beuno> can anyone take a look at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<beuno> the 12th has 2 MOTU Q&A meetings
<beuno> but one is at 00:00 with no end, so I suspect that is wrong
<mdke> beuno: sounds right. Maybe you could ask the motu team?
